# Welding helmet for my son



## Mark_W (Feb 26, 2020)

Here's the deal. My son has been taking welding in High School, and is dual-enrolled in the local vocational school for welding. He wants me to buy him an auto-darkening welding helmet and says he wants Harbor Freight brand, apparently all his buddies have got them. He's wanting to go into Welding when he graduates here in a few months. Now, as a machinist, if I were to show up to a new job with harbor freight tools, I know I'd be laughed off of the shop floor. What reputable brands and models are considered acceptable by the pros?

Mark


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 26, 2020)

Miller is amongst the best. Prices are typically in the $120-300+ range. You will have to go to a welding supply store to find one. Hobart is another big name. You can find those for less money than a Miller at a Tractor Supply


----------



## Mark_W (Feb 26, 2020)

Hmm. There is a welding store on the way to the Tractor Supply. Maybe I should take him over there after school and let him pick out something. And not tell the wife until it's too late.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 26, 2020)

I bought a Radnor from the local welding supply, an order of magnitude better the the HF ones I've bought, about $120.  Also allows battery replacement.


----------



## gcaldicott (Feb 26, 2020)

Bought this one from Amazon & I like it.  Jackson welding helmet


----------



## Mark_W (Feb 26, 2020)

Frustrating; I've been trying to read up on Miller helmets, but the Miller webpage is down. Their equipment has a decent reputation though if even I have heard of it LOL. Welding isn't my thing. I braze and silver solder like a proper craftsman (waiting for the flaming).


----------



## mikey (Feb 26, 2020)

Have a look at the Lincoln 3350.


----------



## Technical Ted (Feb 26, 2020)

I have a Lincoln Viking 3350 and love it. Not cheap, but I used to see "spots" with my old auto darkening helmet (cheap one) because it didn't turn dark quick enough. I couldn't control the shades on that one either. You can change the shades, sensitivity, response time, etc. on some of the better helmets like the Viking. 

If my kid was going to weld for a living, I would get a decent one for him.

Ted


----------



## Mark_W (Feb 26, 2020)

Technical Ted said:


> I have a Lincoln Viking 3350 and love it. Not cheap, but I used to see "spots" with my old auto darkening helmet (cheap one) because it didn't turn dark quick enough. I couldn't control the shades on that one either. You can change the shades, sensitivity, response time, etc. on some of the better helmets like the Viking.
> 
> If my kid was going to weld for a living, I would get a decent one for him.
> 
> Ted


Yeah, that's what I was afraid of with the cheap ones. We have a winter storm blowing in here, which strangely opens up all sorts of possibilities for ordering things. I was looking forward to looking at them in person with him.


----------



## pontiac428 (Feb 26, 2020)

If you're worried about respect from professionals you should try Jackson, the gold standard. 

 I sure as heck wouldn't show up with a hood that has some garish decals of an eagle tearing through a flag with lightning bolts in its talons or maybe a skull with a rattlesnake breathing fire on it.  I laugh when I see those guys, makes me wonder what kind of chromed-up Jeep or super duty mail-order bolt-on job they drive.


----------



## mikey (Feb 26, 2020)

Have a look at the reviews on the 3350 on Amazon. I've had this helmet for several years now and it is an outstanding helmet for the money. There are better ones out there but few near this price point.


----------



## Mark_W (Feb 26, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> If you're worried about respect from professionals you should try Jackson, the gold standard.
> 
> I sure as heck wouldn't show up with a hood that has some garish decals of an eagle tearing through a flag with lightning bolts in its talons or maybe a skull with a rattlesnake breathing fire on it.  I laugh when I see those guys, makes me wonder what kind of chromed-up Jeep or super duty mail-order bolt-on job they drive.


LOL my son says all that sort of thing is tacky. I think I'll go with classic black. I'm seeing decent prices aside from the delusional MSRP prices from the manufacturers.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 26, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> If you're worried about respect from professionals you should try Jackson, the gold standard.
> 
> I sure as heck wouldn't show up with a hood that has some garish decals of an eagle tearing through a flag with lightning bolts in its talons or maybe a skull with a rattlesnake breathing fire on it.  I laugh when I see those guys, makes me wonder what kind of chromed-up Jeep or super duty mail-order bolt-on job they drive.


With tattoos to match?


----------



## Aukai (Feb 26, 2020)

Lincoln Viking 4 C technology takes out some of the "green" hue and has a little clearer view. I switched from a Miller.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 26, 2020)

PM sent.....


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 26, 2020)

Go to the welding supply, they should be able to help guide you to an affordable, quality helmet. They may even offer a student discount, mine did.

I have a generic black auto darkening helmet that has worked fine for me as a student, it cost about $130. I think the brand is Washington Alloy.

Eyes are kind of a big deal, you don't have to spend a fortune to get a good helmet, but you also don't want a cheap one that will fail to darken. Harbor Freight has some decent stuff, but I wouldn't trust my eyes to a $40 welding helmet.


----------



## aliva (Feb 26, 2020)

Most major welding manufacturers have helmets from Lincoln, Miller, Hobart and Optrel. 
Optrel was the most expesive at around $400 Can.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 26, 2020)

Mark_W said:


> Frustrating; I've been trying to read up on Miller helmets, but the Miller webpage is down. Their equipment has a decent reputation though if even I have heard of it LOL. Welding isn't my thing. _*I braze and silver solder like a proper craftsman*_ (waiting for the flaming).


Can I get a short training session next time you're near Maryville?   (after I get the shop straightened up of course...)


----------



## AGCB97 (Feb 26, 2020)

Technical Ted said:


> I have a Lincoln Viking 3350 and love it.



Me too


----------



## ericc (Feb 26, 2020)

HF is definitely low end in terms of performance.  I bought one because it was cheap ($2 at a garage sale with dead batteries).  If your son is still in the trade school, it should be OK, but I was on a job with a guy who will send an applicant away if he sees anything from Harbor Freight.  I still think it was him who swiped my HF suction cups .


----------



## Mark_W (Feb 26, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Can I get a short training session next time you're near Maryville?


I'm from Harriman and the last time I was in Maryville was, like, never. Besides, the hardest part of brazing is the clean-up afterwards.


----------



## Mark_W (Feb 26, 2020)

ericc said:


> HF is definitely low end in terms of performance.  I bought one because it was cheap ($2 at a garage sale with dead batteries).  If your son is still in the trade school, it should be OK, but I was on a job with a guy who will send an applicant away if he sees anything from Harbor Freight.  I still think it was him who swiped my HF suction cups .


I had a job once where the boss was doubtful about my Brown and Sharpe micrometers. That's not exactly in the same league as Harbor Freight, but what do you say to somebody like that?


----------



## middle.road (Feb 26, 2020)

Mark_W said:


> I had a job once where the boss was doubtful about my Brown and Sharpe micrometers. That's not exactly in the same league as Harbor Freight, but what do you say to somebody like that?


Boss was clueless and didn't know who/what B&S is/was?.
Had a senior manager when I was a Sr. Quality Engineer in the defense sector, who didn't know what SPC was. . .


----------



## Lo-Fi (Feb 26, 2020)

Another happy Viking 3350 owner here. I've gone through a bunch from the cheapo, through some decent brands. The Lincoln doesn't leave my eyes feeling tired after a heavy welding session, the view is superbly clear, it's comfortable and I have 100% confidence in it. I reckon I'd have had an easier time learning if I'd had it from the get-go.


----------



## Technical Ted (Feb 26, 2020)

Where I really learned to appreciate my Viking 3350 is with TIG welding... I really have to focus and watch the puddle very closely on TIG. For me, it's the least forgiving welding method I've used... MIG and stick I can sit back a little and just guide it in, but for TIG I get up close (probably too close!) and really focus on those keyholes.

I'm a new TIG welder and adding that machine to my shop was a great move!

Ted


----------



## AGCB97 (Feb 26, 2020)

I was trying to TIG pinch weld some 26 ga sheet with my cheap helmet and I could not see when the current was way down (mostly just guessing) so you know what kind of weld I got. Ordered the Viking and walla I could see. Finished the project in no time!
Aaron


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Mar 1, 2020)

I use a Hobart pro series helmet.  It works great.  I tried the cheap ones but they sometimes wouldn't darken and would always pull my hair when taking the helmet off.  The Hobart Pro has a very comfortable head gear, uses 4 straps instead 3 like the cheap ones.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 1, 2020)

mikey said:


> Have a look at the Lincoln 3350.


Another 3350 fan here. It is so clear. If he is just starting out he needs to be able to see the puddle clear and learn how to manipulate it. That is hard to do with a 50 dollar helmet. Invest in your eyes. It is the only pair you have got.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 1, 2020)

man i feel old school 
i still prefer to use the flip up Huntsman's that i had for 30 years. must be habit i suppose.
i bought an early model of the auto darkening hood and didn't like the delay in the auto dark, so i kept it old school
i use a gold lens for mig'n, tig'n and stick'n


----------



## mikey (Mar 1, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> man i feel old school
> i still prefer to use the flip up Huntsman's that i had for 30 years. must be habit i suppose.
> i bought an early model of the auto darkening hood and didn't like the delay in the auto dark, so i kept it old school
> i use a gold lens for mig'n, tig'n and stick'n



Mike, things have changed. The Viking 3350 is light, comfortable but most importantly, reliably darkens in nanoseconds. As soon as you stop welding the lens lightens and the view is the best I've seen in a welding helmet. You can adjust for how dark you want it and this helps because different processes and amperage put out different amounts of light. The 3350 is cheap for what it is and I would upgrade if I were you.


----------



## Stonebriar (Mar 1, 2020)

I have a Lincoln Viking 3350 and love it


----------



## RYAN S (Mar 1, 2020)

I have both the Viking 3350 4c and the HF Vulcan Arcsafe. I can’t really tell a difference other than in price. To be honest, I use the HF one more often (don’t want to mess up the expensive one). If It was a first helmet I would not hesitate to get the HF one and use the extra money on consumables and practice.
Ryan


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 1, 2020)

My favorite autodarkening helmet is the Lincoln Electric model that they sell at Home Depot. It is very light and works very nicely. Good fit, all that. It has never let me down. Replacement parts are readily available.


----------



## Al 1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Most of the less expensive helmets have only two sensors.  The better helmets have 4 sensors.   Al.


----------



## Illinoyance (Mar 1, 2020)

I have the Harbor Freight helmet.  It works just fine.  I have been experiencing problems seeing what I am welding.  I could see the arc and the puddle but couldn't see the joint I was supposed to follow.  I bought a Hobart helmet hoping the better quality lens would let me see better (only marginal improvement) and I particularly liked the headgear.  The only downside of the Hobart is the amount of disassembly required to replace the batteries.

In my opinion  the HF helmet is fine.  If it fails to darken just once take it back to the store.  Mine has not failed in the 7+ years I owned it.


----------



## RYAN S (Mar 1, 2020)

This is the he HF helmet I was referring to. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Also the replacement lenses are cheap!
   Ryan


----------



## Janderso (Mar 2, 2020)

You guys are talking me into looking at the Viking.
I have a New Miller digital elite. I put the cheaters in so I can see but Tig welding is very difficult for me to see the puddle.
Mike, the auto darkening is immediate.


----------



## brino (Mar 2, 2020)

Janderso said:


> You guys are talking me into looking at the Viking.



You won't regret it!
Another vote for the Lincoln Viking 3350 Welding Helmet K3034-3.
My comments are here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-to-welding.49746/post-427602
and here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...-helmets-cheap-or-expensive.69174/post-579169

-brino


----------



## royesses (Mar 2, 2020)

When I made a living welding I used the old huntsman cardboard helmet with a #10 lens. It was very light and comfortable. When it was stolen I tried a Jackson digital. I did not like it. When the Lincoln 3350 viking first came out I tried it and liked it. Then when the 3350 4C came out I purchased it. The 3350 4C has a very comfortable head gear that is very adjustable. The helmet is light weight and the 4C technology has to be the best improvement ever. It is crystal clear and like looking at an HD color TV compared to the old green tint technology monochrome. With cataracts the old hood was not good and gave me problems. The 4C was like a new lease on welding life. My eyesight is too important to take a chance on a cheap welding helmet. The 3350 has 4 sensors with very quick response and works great even on low amperage tig. Just my opinions of course. I don't buy a welding helmet by price. I want the best that i can find. The Viking 3350 4C fills that want. I purchased a 3350 for my son when he wanted to learn to weld.

Roy


----------



## mikey (Mar 2, 2020)

royesses said:


> ... the 4C technology has to be the best improvement ever. It is crystal clear and like looking at an HD color TV compared to the old green tint technology monochrome.



Have to agree, Roy. The 4C is amazing!


----------



## brino (Mar 2, 2020)

Mark_W said:


> Welding isn't my thing. I braze and silver solder like a proper craftsman (waiting for the flaming).





middle.road said:


> Can I get a short training session next time you're near Maryville?  (after I get the shop straightened up of course...)




.......and there we have it. 
THAT is exactly why this site is the "friendly" forum!

The first guy puts on his flame suit for a comment he has made.
The next guy asks him for help on how he does it!

I love this site!
-brino


----------



## deakin (Mar 4, 2020)

my cousin's husband a long time iron worker said everyone in his shop uses these




__





						klear view plus auto darkening helmet - auto darkening helmets | Weldcote - Welding For Well-Being
					

- klear view plus auto darkening helmet  |  auto darkening helmets by Weldcote Safety




					weldcotemetals.com
				



i have one and am happy with it - it's afforadable


----------



## Tim9 (Mar 6, 2020)

I think one would want a helmet which is solar powered and has the four sensors. I have an Esab Tweco like that which came with my welder. It’s a nice helmet. I also have a cheap 40.00 model I got off of Amazon. It needs two button batteries. If I don’t use it for a while, and batteries are bad... then there is no warning. It just doesn’t darken. Hurts the eyes. Still has a UV filter so it’s not anything super bad, but it’s a pain in the butt.
  Definitely prefer the solar powered helmet.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Mar 7, 2020)

I have Speedglas, Optrel and the latest addition...Blue Demon. The Blue Demon has true colr and almost feels like a sunglasses when welding (without the flash/burn) They are reasonable..about $200. Overall, it is my favorite to weld in as far as being able to see comfortable and more than just the puddle. I think its called True View. I trust it for safety over HFT but if he were to try that then the Blue Demon...he'd be sold.TRUE VIEW


----------



## westerner (Mar 7, 2020)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> I have Speedglas,


This 3M technology is state of the art. They ain't cheap, they offer many styles for many budgets, but $300 is cheaper than a set of prescription glasses, aint it?


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Mar 7, 2020)

westerner said:


> This 3M technology is state of the art. They ain't cheap, they offer many styles for many budgets, but $300 is cheaper than a set of prescription glasses, aint it?


Believe it or not, The Speedglass is my least favorite...granted that was my first helmet and is over 12 years old. The last couple years they have done incredible things that make you feel like your not even wearing a hood (visually speaking)


----------



## NortonDommi (Mar 7, 2020)

I suggest watching a few YouTube videos like those from professional welders such as Austin Ross: 



            and   weldingtipsandtricks - YouTube 
    My personal preference is for a 4-sensor large view insert. Most can also take various strength dioptre lens which beats wearing glasses when on a long run.
  Peer pressure can be a powerful thing so your idea of visiting a few suppliers and seeing what is on offer is a good one.
Like I told my offspring - be a trend setter not a herd member.


----------



## Tim9 (Mar 8, 2020)

Norton.... that’s the best advice to your son and best lesson for him to really listen to. Americans are damned sheep. If 3 neighbors buy something... then they run out and buy the same damned thing without even giving it a simple thought....


----------



## DANNYBOY (Mar 8, 2020)

I have a Miller pro a older vicking 3350 not 4c and recently tried for the Heck of it a yes weld off Amazon $55.00 I'm ashamed to admit which one I use. But it is clear view


----------



## Joeman77 (Mar 8, 2020)

I've got a Miller Digital Elite I use almost all the time, my fallback is an Optrell, I've also got an older Speedglass. My son has a Lincoln Viking & he swears by it, I'm afraid to try it for fear I'll have to buy another hood! My Dad had a Harbor Freight that he said "worked pretty well most of the time", he was happy for the money.
 I've always kind of liked being able to see, get your son a quality hood, when he gets old, he'll thank you for it.


----------



## John TV (Mar 9, 2020)

I would be surprised if the school didn't get significant discounts from all the major professional suppliers, ask the instructors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coherent (Mar 9, 2020)

Looks like you already have plenty of advice. I went through 3 or 4 cheaper helmets and finally got tired of getting flashed especially with low voltage tig welding. Finally bought a Lincoln 3350 (with a cool steampunk design) and nevver looked back. The large view and great color were well worth the extra money. Not to mention safer.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Mar 9, 2020)

coherent said:


> Looks like you already have plenty of advice. I went through 3 or 4 cheaper helmets and finally got tired of getting flashed especially with low voltage tig welding. Finally bought a Lincoln 3350 (with a cool steampunk design) and nevver looked back. The large view and great color were well worth the extra money. Not to mention safer.



I had the same with a GYS. Not a super cheap hood, but the damn thing kept not triggering. Totally lost faith in it.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 9, 2020)

I got a note from Carl, Marks son saying that he is going to be using a 3M 9100 Speed Glass helmet for now.


----------



## Joeman77 (Mar 10, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I got a note from Carl, Marks son saying that he is going to be using a 3M 9100 Speed Glass helmet for now.


That's another Excellent choice, I'm sure he'll be the envy of the class!


----------



## Mark_W (Mar 19, 2020)

School has let out for the forseeable future due to the plague, and Carl's fancy 3M 9100 Speed Glass  is stuck in his locker there. Lots of fun for him today using my 30-some-year-old Jackson helmet and my 1980s flux core machine to fix an old metal picnic table and other misc. things. Such colorful language but he'll be up to speed on the family equipment in no time. I'm sure it's a far cry from what they've got at school. (And yes, we'll rescue the helmet first chance we get.)


----------



## brino (Mar 19, 2020)

Mark_W said:


> Such colorful language



But, was that learned at school or home? 
-brino


----------



## Mark_W (Mar 19, 2020)

brino said:


> But, was that learned at school or home?
> -brino



Naturally at school. I would never resort to undignified language, even when snapping off a bolt or burning a hole in a piece of tubing.


----------



## Mark_W (Mar 19, 2020)

Mark_W said:


> Naturally at school. I would never resort to undignified language, even when snapping off a bolt or burning a hole in a piece of tubing.


And you can believe as much of that as you want to.


----------



## M.T. Pockets (Mar 23, 2020)

I sometimes use a 3350 helmet at work and have a the 3M 9100 at home. I prefer the 3M, its more clear, the glass has a better tint and overall just fits well. Welding helmets are very personal items, a lot of people like a lot of different things so theres no wrong answer. But I would stay away from the harbor freight stuff...


----------



## Aukai (Mar 24, 2020)

M.T. your right on that. Me personally, I have got to have lots of light, and I lightened the shade to where I was seeing spots to see well with the 9100. For my use the 3350 has been better, I have +300-+400 reading glasses to see my welds, and the 3350 is a better fit for me clarity wise.


----------



## Old Mud (Apr 9, 2020)

Mark_W said:


> And you can believe as much of that as you want to.





Mark_W said:


> Naturally at school. I would never resort to undignified language, even when snapping off a bolt or burning a hole in a piece of tubing.


  Mark i believe ALL of that, save the "I would never"


----------



## frugalguido (Apr 9, 2020)

If you really want to show him some love and if is going to be a welder, get him a Optrel. The newest model is really nice, probably the clearest view of any helmet ever made. I have a friend  who runs our welding school,  he gets to use all makes of helmets( they are donated to the school by the manufactures ) I got to try the new Optrel last week, WOW what a helmet! Made my 5 year old Optrel, which I think is pretty good, look bad.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 9, 2020)

Is that the 2.0 version?


----------



## frugalguido (Apr 9, 2020)

I am not sure, I will get a hold of my friend and find out and report back.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks, Google has a few listed


----------



## frugalguido (Apr 9, 2020)

Here is what he sent me;

"Well there are two different models. The first one is the e684 and the second one is the Crystal. I have both of them here if you would like to try them out. There are pros on both of them for different reasons. The e684 handles high amperage up in the 12-14 shade a little better and works better out in the sun. The Crystal gets 2 shades lighter when it goes from dark to light or what would be the grind mode. But that light shade is too light to use the grind mode for use with an acetylene torch or a plasma cutter and that is were the e684 really works well. But both of them are fabulously clear in the “auto” mode especially for low amperage TIG welding between shades 8-10"


Hope this helps. I tried the Crystal( which I think is the newest) when I was there, but not the e684.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you for the information, I will TIG in the future, but for now it's MIG, and plasma.


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 9, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> I sure as heck wouldn't show up with a hood that has some garish decals of an eagle tearing through a flag with lightning bolts in its talons or maybe a skull with a rattlesnake breathing fire on it.  I laugh when I see those guys, makes me wonder what kind of chromed-up Jeep or super duty mail-order bolt-on job they drive.


I am so with you on that!  Before even I figure out the milliseconds darkening specifications, and what is a good value price, I have to negotiate a minefield of artwork taste that fails to compliment even the dirtiest bit of angle iron before it is cleaned up and shown some skill.

There is other "artwork" on helmets out there, but the range of decals you refer to are from a fairly limited set.








Definitely not for me!
Oh hell - lets do the arty fashion pseud's thing..

"_The exaggerated expression of aggressive fantasy, coupled with the need to mask some internal insecurity by making an overt artistic statement, introduces a fine element of progressive determination into an unashamedly macho environment  - welding, and welders, where might even be found some concealing outright redneck attitudes_!"


----------



## theperfessor (Apr 18, 2020)

My Lincoln has Thor on it. Don't really care what anybody thinks about the "artwork". Not sure the model but I'm very pleased with it. Don't do a lot of welding and don't want to mess with batteries like my old HF model. Been a while but I think I paid less than $100 on sale.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 26, 2020)

I’ve used various models of a jet black Speedglas for the last 30+ yrs


----------



## Aukai (Apr 26, 2020)

As mentioned above the Optrel helmet is good, I bought the e684. I have only done a minimal amount of welding with it, and I like it a lot so far.


----------



## royesses (Apr 26, 2020)

The Lincoln 3350 4C is orders of magnitude better than the 3350. It is very clear and gives a multiple color vision.
I love it. Also a much better head gear than the 3350. I have both. The 3350 collects dust now.

Roy


----------



## Aukai (Apr 26, 2020)

I did not know there were 2 versions, I have the 4C, I did like it better than the 3M speed glass.


----------

